# SR9c Lemon?



## WaltWhite (Feb 6, 2015)

Picked up an SRc9 on somewhat of a whim as people say they're solid. Took a closer look when I got home. The rear sight is all the way to the right, to the point where it'd be hanging off the dovetail if it was over any more. The front sight is also off center in the same direction. The metal plaque w serial number has a terrible Lorcin-esq finish and jaggy edges. Trigger is a bit grittier/more toy gun than I expected from the reviews, although in fairness I'm coming from a 1911/M9 background.

Is this what passes for excellent and amazing these days, or did I get the one that came off the assembly line at 4:59pm on December 31st?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Did you inspect the gun before purchasing it? I always go through a thorough function/finish check before a sale is final. 

Sounds like a lemon at this point... one you should have passed on.


----------



## WaltWhite (Feb 6, 2015)

Broker is broker is unfortunatly.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not that familiar with these guns, but I have not ever spoken to anyone who owns one that does not just love it. I don't know that I'd say the SR9c is an "excellent" gun, but reliable by reputation.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds like you found a pre-owned weapon. There's never a reason to have both sights displaced in the same direction. I've owned Rugers since 1970. Their quality is predictable, if not perfect. You probably have a salvageable weapon. Take a deep breath and look at it again tomorrow. It'll work out.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm particularly fond of Ruger revolvers. Tough as nails, and not too expensive.


----------



## WaltWhite (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll have to call the place tomorrow. There's more brass smearing on the breachface than I'd expect from a test fired gun. Also unburned powder residue. Advertised as 100% new. Maybe I've been had.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

WaltWhite said:


> I'll have to call the place tomorrow. There's more brass smearing on the breachface than I'd expect from a test fired gun. Also unburned powder residue. Advertised as 100% new. Maybe I've been had.


If you bought it from a dealer, chances are they will exchange it or refund your money over a defective weapon. I'd definitely call them.


----------



## WaltWhite (Feb 6, 2015)

If it comes down to me having Ruger deal with it is their warranty department pretty stand up or will they give me a run around? I've had a Redhawk for a million years with never a problem, ditto for an ancient mark 1. This SR9c though...not in the same leauge.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Everything I've ever heard about Ruger is that they are first class. The SR9 and SR9c are some of their most popular platforms. I'm not a big fan of them myself, but plenty of people are. Of course, we never know how they will respond, but it is certainly worth a call, but maybe the dealer will be wiling to swap it out for you. Sometimes those guys with internet sales (I'm assuming you bought it on-line based on the conversation) often work so fast filling orders that they don't always inspect the guns they have bought in bulk before they send them out. Either way, I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Got an SR9C, never a problem with it. It's one of the few guns I didn't have to adjust sights on out of the box IF you are stuck with it, contact Ruger. Their service is great. They'll figure out why the sights are that way.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rugers Customer Service is second to none. I bought a SR9c that appeared to be "as new". It had failure to reset trigger issues. Long story short, I called Ruger, they sent a shipping label, pistol was to Ruger and back in less than 2 weeks.

The pistol is now completely reliable, and is a good solid accurate pistol. :mrgreen:

Also, no charge for shipping or repairs. :smt109


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

WaltWhite said:


> If it comes down to me having Ruger deal with it is their warranty department pretty stand up or will they give me a run around? I've had a Redhawk for a million years with never a problem, ditto for an ancient mark 1. This SR9c though...not in the same leauge.


Ruger has the best customer service in the gun industry.


----------

